# Tapping the camera feed



## TjckTock (Jan 9, 2019)

Has anyone tapped into the left and right camera feeds? I would like to see what the quality is and if it is good enough to replace the side mirrors (hypothetically, of course ).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's what Tesla's Autopilot 2.0 can see with its 8 cameras


----------



## TjckTock (Jan 9, 2019)

garsh said:


> Here's what Tesla's Autopilot 2.0 can see with its 8 cameras


Thanks. Too bad it's black and white. Definitely very good blind spot coverage but doesn't appear to look very far back. So could be a good augmentation to mirrors but doesn't look like a good replacement. :'(


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TjckTock said:


> Definitely very good blind spot coverage but doesn't appear to look very far back.


The images in that article are from the B-pillar cameras. The cameras in the front fenders are the ones that are backward-facing. The view from those cameras were not included in the composite image in that article.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TjckTock said:


> Thanks. Too bad it's black and white. Definitely very good blind spot coverage but doesn't appear to look very far back. So could be a good augmentation to mirrors but doesn't look like a good replacement. :'(


here also is the demo video Tesla put together a couple years ago to show what FSD looks like, and shows the rear facing views


----------



## TjckTock (Jan 9, 2019)

Ah. That's much better. Looks like I would need to include feeds from both the B-pillar and the front fender to get full coverage but at least it is looking feasible.


----------



## dbregman (Dec 29, 2018)

TjckTock said:


> Thanks. Too bad it's black and white. Definitely very good blind spot coverage but doesn't appear to look very far back. So could be a good augmentation to mirrors but doesn't look like a good replacement. :'(


From the article posted by garsh, "As you can see, the cameras are feeding black and white images. The cameras themselves can record in color and high-definition, but black and white images can be processed quicker." I would guess the greater processing power of AP 3 (new CPU) would support color.


----------



## dbregman (Dec 29, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> here also is the demo video Tesla put together a couple years ago to show what FSD looks like, and shows the rear facing views


This is amazing considering it looks like it is using AP1.0 hardware.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

dbregman said:


> This is amazing considering it looks like it is using AP1.0 hardware.


Not sure why we have not seen anything since then. With both time and AP 2 then AP 2.5, I would expect to see more. Unless leaving Mobileye really left them that far behind.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

dbregman said:


> This is amazing considering it looks like it is using AP1.0 hardware.


AP1 only had forward facing cameras, so this was AP2.0 or AP2.5


----------



## TjckTock (Jan 9, 2019)

After getting the 2019.5.4 update and reviewing the TeslaCam video, it is clear that the side cameras are color after-all. Looks quite effective as a side mirror replacement and definitely covers the blindspot.


----------

